

Why The Money Will Follow If You Do What You Love - qeek
http://briankim.net/blog/2008/04/why-the-money-will-follow-if-you-do-what-you-love/

======
davidw
My inner Cynic says: "especially if what you love is writing spammy, feel-good
articles about making money"

